# Paint coatings



## RedRobert (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi Guys

I'm well used to polishing and waxing, but never did the coatings such as ceramic coatings etc. I want to give the Storm White GTR a good going over and keen on this stuff.

Any recommendations that I can use myself pretty easily and pics would be great as well.

Thanks
Ronan


----------



## Leander112 (Jul 18, 2016)

nanolex Car Care

http://gyeonquartz.com/

Both are quite easy to apply, instruction videos can be found on youtube.
The most important thing to know is that you prepare the car with a degrease product.
Just give it a go, it's really not that hard but you will be impressed with the results.


----------

